# Philippine Navy Upgrading



## Ex-Dragoon

http://www.defensenews.com/article/20130703/DEFREG03/307030011/Philippines-Buy-2-Maestrale-Frigates-From-Italy

Looks like they are getting two Maestrale class FFGs from the Italian Navy. Good to see considering what they have been sailing.


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> http://www.defensenews.com/article/20130703/DEFREG03/307030011/Philippines-Buy-2-Maestrale-Frigates-From-Italy
> 
> Looks like they are getting two Maestrale class FFGs from the Italian Navy. Good to see considering what they have been sailing.



Apparently it's a misprint by an ill-informed reporter.

They eliminated the Maestrale purchase when they looked at the long-term operational costs and instead re-allocated the funds for (2) new-build light frigates/corvettes.  Rumoured favourite is a version of the Korean Incheon-class.


Matthew.


----------



## CougarKing

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Good to see considering what they have been sailing.



Well they acquired two of those former USCG _Hamilton_ Class cutters in recent years, which the Philippine Navy had re-rated as frigates. Unfortunately, these ships' CIWS Phalanx mounts were removed. The question that needs to be asked now is whether each of these ships' single 76mm dual purpose guns would be enough to deter a Chinese destroyer, armed with SSMs, in the South China Sea?  

BRP Gregorio Del Pilar (acquired 2011)

BRP Ramon Alcaraz (acquired 2012-2013)

Here's photos of the BRP _Gregorio Del Pilar_ in new her paint scheme, as taken during the recent CARAT exercises (facebook link)







Crewmen aboard the American AEGIS destroyer USS _Fitzgerald_ waving at the BRP _Del Pilar_.


----------



## CougarKing

The Philippine Navy just commissioned its 2nd "new" frigate, the BRP _Ramon Alcaraz_, which is another former US Coast Guard _Hamilton_ class cutter sold by the US via Foreign Military Sales (FMS). Somehow I doubt that 2 frigates- still without anti-ship missiles- would be enough to stand up against neighbours like China, who has 24 destroyers and 45 frigates, all armed with SSMs.

Pics courtesy of another forum. 

PN Official newsfeed


----------



## Edward Campbell

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> The Philippine Navy just commissioned its 2nd "new" frigate, the BRP _Ramon Alcaraz_, which is another former US Coast Guard _Hamilton_ class cutter sold by the US via Foreign Military Sales (FMS). Somehow I doubt that 2 frigates- still without anti-ship missiles- would be enough to stand up against neighbours like China, who has 24 frigates and 45 destroyers, all armed with SSMs.
> 
> Pics courtesy of another forum.
> 
> PN Official newsfeed




I think they'll do fine. The Philippines needn't _beat_ China. It will be sufficient to stand up to them. The Chinese are a lot like school yard bullies and, just as in a school yard, facing them and calling their bluff is usually what works best.


----------



## CougarKing

Now they're getting UNREP/RAS capability as well, in spite of a much smaller naval budget than many of their neighbours.

Is underway replenishment even possible when the vessels to be used were originally designed as civilian tankers?



> *PN to beef up 'RAS' capability*
> 
> MANILA, Feb. 6 (PNA) -- *The Philippine Navy is beefing up its "replenishment at sea" (RAS) with the arrival of three medium-sized tanker ships*.
> 
> The ships will be coming from the Philippine National Oil Corporation as the agency is acquiring new tanker ships to boost its fuel-carrying capacity.
> 
> The vessels are arriving in May in time with the PN's 116th founding anniversary on the 21st of that month.
> 
> A PN official said with the arrival of these assets, *the on station capabilities of the Navy's two Gregorio Del Pilar frigates, Jacinto class patrol vessel ships and various fast gun boats will be greatly increased as the tankers can meet and refuel these naval craft in the high seas. (PNA)
> SCS/PFN*
> 
> pna.gov.ph
> 
> One of the 3 tankers to be handed over:
> PNOC Dr. Jose Rizal in Feb-2011 - (described as Tanker, 3300 dwt, 2003 date of completion)



plus another link of the official signing over of the 3 tankers


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt

They have a number of programs in process that are interesting, but they appear to be throwing minimal dollars at a big problem (Chinese incursions)

Two new corvette/frigates:  Navantia and (2) SoKor bidders left
Two new ASW helicopters:  Rumoured to most likely be MH-60R, with AW-159 as dark horse
The re-fit of the two WHEC's Cutters to likely include anti-shipping missiles.  Assuming the delay there is they probably want commonality with the new corvettes.
New Air Surveillance Radars:  TPS-77 is favourite (no mention off integrating SAM yet)
Land-based Anti-shipping Missiles:  Not a lot of details and negotiations are being done in secret with potential suppliers.  Assume Harpoon, RBS-15 or NSM.
Lead-In-Fighter-Trainers: Contract to be signed shortly for twelve new F/A-50's (not a fan of this investment as it took money away from true multirole fighters which is what they needed)
Two new light LPD's which will likely be dual-role in terms of a military and disaster relief capability
The new eight Bell Griffon's they just bought from Canada which they designate as Combat Utility Helicopters
Refurbishment of two additional C-130H's to bring fleet to five (I think)

Not to mention other programs associated with their domestic insurgency like new rifles (Remington R-4's) and a move towards an ability to manufacture those rifles at their national armoury, COIN aircraft such as Super Tucano to replace their Bronco's, Light Attack Helicopters which I think were AW-109's, and a 155mm artillery upgrade.

Bottom Line is they have a long way to go to get their objective self-defense capability, they're at least starting....but I'm not sure they're going to get where they need to be before China makes it's move and swallows up some of their South China Sea/West Philippine Sea territory.


M.


----------



## CougarKing

South Korea helps an ally that once sent a contingent of troops to help defend them during the Korean War:



> Inquirer
> 
> *South Korea gives Corvette to Philippine Navy*
> By Bong Lozada
> INQUIRER.net
> 9:11 pm | Thursday, June 5th, 2014
> 
> MANILA, Philippines-South Korea continues to boost the arsenal of  the Philippine Navy, this time a battle-ready Corvette.
> Peter Paul Galvez, Department of National Defense spokesman, said that the Corvette* would arrive by the end of 2014.
> 
> He added that the “Pohang” class Corvette of South Korea would arrive equipped with all its weapons and sensor system intact.*
> According to Galvez, the “Pohang” class Corvette is a general-purpose sea vessel that the Republic of Korea Navy operates.
> 
> 
> (...EDITED)


----------



## Colin Parkinson

They should get a couple of concrete ships built to replace this beast


----------



## CougarKing

As promised by Obama during his APEC visit: this would bring the number of ex-USCG Hamilton class Cutters to 3 in the Philippine Navy:



> _NOV. 17, 2015
> 
> During a visit to the BRP Gregorio del Pilar, a onetime U.S.-owned warship, *Obama announced the U.S. would transfer two additional U.S. ships to the Philippine Navy — a U.S. Coast Guard cutter and a research vessel.*
> 
> "We have a treaty obligation, an ironclad commitment to the defense of our ally, the Philippines. You can count on the United States," Obama said, with U.S. and Philippine troops looking on. "My visit here underscores our shared commitment to the security of the waters of this region and to the freedom of navigation." ...
> 
> The U.S. this year will spend $119 million building up Southeast Asian navies, and Obama will ask for another $140 million in assistance next year, the White House said._



New York Times


----------



## CougarKing

It's about time they decommission that 70+ years old ex-USN _Cannon _class destroyer escort they have...

Philippines News Agency



> *PN to Decommission WWII Assets with the arrival of more Modern Ships*
> 
> With the pending arrival of its new assets, the Philippine Navy (PN) is now looking at the possibility of decommissioning its World War II-era ships which are still being used.
> 
> This was disclosed by PN public affairs office chief Capt. Lued Lincuna in an interview with the PNA.
> 
> Decommissioning of these World War II-era vessels will start *once newly-build ships like the two strategic sealift vessels, two missile-armed frigates, and three missile-equipped multi-purpose assault craft start arriving along with the decommissioned Hamilton-class cutter, the USCGC Boutswell, R/V Melville, earlier pledged by US President Barack Obama to the Philippines and Pohang-class corvette donated by South Korea, starts arriving.*
> 
> (...SNIPPED)


----------



## CougarKing

Philippine Star



> *Noy mulls submarine force for Philippine defense*
> By Jaime Laude (The Philippine Star) | Updated March 31, 2016 - 12:00am
> 
> 
> MANILA, Philippines – As the Chinese military continues to tighten its hold on vast areas in disputed waters, the Philippine government is considering building a “submarine force” as a deterrent to Beijing.
> 
> President Aquino made the pronouncement yesterday at the Publish Asia 2016 opening ceremonies, even as he stressed that nothing is concrete yet.
> 
> He said the realization that the Philippines is a “natural transit point into the Pacific” has led him to “study whether or not we do need a submarine force.”
> 
> In recent years, China has been expanding its control over large areas in the West Philippine Sea – by deploying warships and coast guard vessels as well as by building artificial islands, in the process destroying coral reefs and other marine resources.
> 
> 
> (...SNIPPED)


----------



## CougarKing

While Canada has its own shipbuilding woes, the Philippines,  a third world nation with a defence budget 10 times smaller, manages to get this funded and built in less than 3-4 years.

The plankowner crew of this LPD/SSV just left the Indonesian shipyard where it was built, headed to the Philippines:

 (please excuse the inaccurate Google translation from Bahasa to English in the article below)








> *Indonesian exports to Philippines First Warship*
> Posted by Kompas.com date: May 08, 2016
> Faizal KOMPAS.com/Achmad Warships first made ​​in Indonesia are exported to the Philippines, Sunday (08/05/2016)
> SURABAYA, KOMPAS.com - Indonesia for the first time producing and exporting warships.
> 
> Sunday (05/08/2016), Strategic Sealift ships Vessel (SSV) made ​​by PT PAL was sent to the buyers, the Philippines. Release of first export warship named "BRP Tarlac (LD-601)" took place at Pier PT PAL in Surabaya's Tanjung Perak port complex, attended by Vice President Jusuf Kalla , a number of ministers and representatives of the Ministry of Defense of the Philippines.
> 
> General Manager of PT PAL Indonesia Muhammad Firmansyah Arifin said, Orders warship was won through a tender for the procurement of warships from the Philippine government worth 90 million US dollars, or about $ 1 trillion more.
> 
> "PT PAL won the bid after beating eight states ship manufacturer," he said.
> 
> Of the eight countries, said Firmansyah, there are also those who came from South Korea.
> 
> "South Korea even losing the tender, whereas many of our experts to learn from South Korea to develop type vessel SSV," he said.
> 
> He said he and South Korean shipbuilders admitted to producing type vessel Landing Platform Dock (LPD-125). The joint production vessel, said Firmansyah, later modified by engineers PAL on the input of the Navy as a consumer. As a result, PAL is able to bring the ship SSV.
> 
> "After winning the tender in the Philippines, PAL will target the countries of Southeast Asia. Type vessel SSV said was suitable for the island nation, "he concluded.
> 
> Vice President Jusuf Kalla expressed his pride eventually Indonesia can compete produce warships.
> 
> "I believe, with good management, we will become a player in the country of manufacture warships," he explained.



More pictures c/o Detik.com






tik.com


----------



## CougarKing

The PN about to receive its 3rd _Hamilton_ class cutter/future frigate.

Update.ph


> *PH Navy crew for this US vessel now on stand-by*
> 
> July 17, 2016 PNA
> The first batch of the sailing crew for the USGC Boutwell, the third Hamilton-class cutter donated by the Americans to the Philippines, is now awaiting deployment to the United States. This was disclosed by Philippine Navy (PN) spokesperson Capt. Lued Lincuna in a message to the PNA.
> 
> “They (first batch of sailing crew) are still in the country and waiting deployment for the US,” he said in Filipino.
> 
> (...SNIPPED)


----------



## CougarKing

New frigates will be built in South Korea while the ex-USCG _Hamilton_ class cutters hold the line:

Janes



> Sea Platforms
> *Hyundai wins USD337 million frigate contract from Philippine Navy*
> Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 02 September 2016
> 
> South Korean shipbuilder Hyundai Heavy Industries (HHI) has formally received a notice of award from the Philippine government to build *two new frigates for the Philippine Navy (PN).
> *
> The notice, which indicates a contract price of PHP15,744,571,584 (USD337 million), was signed by Secretary of National Defense Delfin Lorenzana and addressed to the senior general manager for HHI's special and naval shipbuilding division, Ki Yeong Sung.
> 
> The Philippine Department of National Defense (DND) first launched the two-ship frigate acquisition programme in October 2013 to meet the PN's long-range maritime surveillance, patrol, and interdiction capabilities.
> 
> (...SNIPPED)


----------



## Good2Golf

Cdn Blackshirt said:
			
		

> They have a number of programs in process that are interesting, but they appear to be throwing minimal dollars at a big problem (Chinese incursions)
> 
> Two new corvette/frigates:  Navantia and (2) SoKor bidders left
> Two new ASW helicopters:  Rumoured to most likely be MH-60R, with AW-159 as dark horse
> The re-fit of the two WHEC's Cutters to likely include anti-shipping missiles.  Assuming the delay there is they probably want commonality with the new corvettes.
> New Air Surveillance Radars:  TPS-77 is favourite (no mention off integrating SAM yet)
> Land-based Anti-shipping Missiles:  Not a lot of details and negotiations are being done in secret with potential suppliers.  Assume Harpoon, RBS-15 or NSM.
> Lead-In-Fighter-Trainers: Contract to be signed shortly for twelve new F/A-50's (not a fan of this investment as it took money away from true multirole fighters which is what they needed)
> Two new light LPD's which will likely be dual-role in terms of a military and disaster relief capability
> The new eight Bell Griffon's they just bought from Canada which they designate as Combat Utility Helicopters
> Refurbishment of two additional C-130H's to bring fleet to five (I think)
> 
> Not to mention other programs associated with their domestic insurgency like new rifles (Remington R-4's) and a move towards an ability to manufacture those rifles at their national armoury, COIN aircraft such as Super Tucano to replace their Bronco's, Light Attack Helicopters which I think were AW-109's, and a 155mm artillery upgrade.
> 
> Bottom Line is they have a long way to go to get their objective self-defense capability, they're at least starting....but I'm not sure they're going to get where they need to be before China makes it's move and swallows up some of their South China Sea/West Philippine Sea territory.
> 
> 
> M.



Interesting list of upgrades.  Any word on Navy's ASW/LRP capability?

Regards
G2G


----------



## Colin Parkinson

The Chinese plan on supplying the next batch of corvettes, why fight a country when you can buy the president?


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt

RE: ASW/LRP
The last I had read, I believe they have contracted for (2) AW-159 Wildcat as their ASW helicopter for the (2) new Hyundai Frigates.  I believe they also have options on several more to pair with additional new-build frigates.  On the first draft of the bid-winning frigate design, I believe they are fit with only bow-mounted sonars, so no towed arrays, although they may be added prior to design finalization.  For LRP, I believe the initial plan was to obtain refurbished P-3's from the United States, however with the new president, no one really has any idea where that would go.  The other alternative could be an MPA version of the C-295 which they have already purchased as part of their 'Medium Lift' capacity. There are also some King Air MPA's coming from Japan, but I believe that will be strictly for surface patrol and there would be no ASW fit.  In addition, there's the upgrades to the Gregorio de Pilar class Light Frigates (really just an OPV at this point) - they have still not been selected.  My understanding is weapons and sensor fit will be determined after finalization of the New Build Frigate Final Design, so there is at least some commonality across the platforms.  ETA on that is probably still another 8-12 months away. Lastly is that in one of the last Navy "Horizons" documents that had shown submarines and there apparently has been contact with some European designers, but whether the new President actually provides a budget for that is totally up in the air.  That's all I've got.


----------



## Good2Golf

Cheers, Matt.  That sounds pretty comprehensive for "all you've got."  

G2G


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt

No problem - sticky memory and tend to lurk the Philippines Defense Forums as have been interested to see how they are dealing with PRC and the "Nine-Dashed Line" sovereignty issues.

On that note, just found this (credit to Alfredo Rosales & Max Defense):






Rumour on weapons fits is as follows:
Mk41 VLS - Fitted for, but not with based on quote, but apparently push to install immediately
SAM's for VLS - Focus is upon Quad-Packed Options, so CAMM and ESSM
CIWS - Simbad dual Mistral Launcher (totally underwhelming choice)
Torpedos - Always get them mixed up but I think it's Blue Shark is the heavy, and White Shark is the helicopter-dropped light, but torpedos are all Korean.
AShM - Haeseong 

Regardless of the weapons fit, it will most certainly be the best-armed ships in their navy, which is in desperate need of re-investment.  

If anyone wants to do own reading, recommend Philippine Defence Forces Forum as it's mostly in English and lots of guys contribute to discussion.  

http://s3.zetaboards.com/Defense_Philippines/index/ 

Also the previously-mentioned MaxDefense Blog also has some in-depth stuff which is interesting.   

http://maxdefense.blogspot.ca/

Cheers all.


----------

